# Stylet fins pour Ipad : mystére !



## Rollmops (30 Janvier 2014)

Hello ! 

L'explication de la difficulté de créer un stylet fin pour l'Ipad est que celui-ci posséde un écran capacitif.

Or je viens de découvrir que la Samsung Galaxy Note possède aussi un écran capacitif.

Or c'est justement une des tablettes les plus connues pour son stylet fin et de plus gratuit !

Comment expliquer que les stylets fins pour Ipad, eux, aient l'air si complexes à concevoir et aussi chers (jusqu'à 160 &#8364; !) ?

Il sont d'ailleurs quasi tous conçus par des start up faisant appel à des dons et pas encore vraiment disponibles à la vente...

Quelques stylets fins pour Ipad, la plupart en gestation :

-Adonit Jot Script 

-Yufu

-Cregle Ipen 2

-Cregle ink 

-Apex Truglide

-Active stylus touch pen Golden Right

-Pinpoint Joy Factory

-Byzero Studio I Digital pen 160 &#8364;

-Huntwave activ stylus as 802 

-Adobe /Adonit "Mighty" 

-Aiptek My Note Pen 99 &#8364;

-Nota de Hex3


----------



## Rollmops (30 Janvier 2014)

Je pense avoir un début de piste 

Il semblerait qu'il faille que l'écran soit à dalles *combinant l&#8217;effet électromagnétique et capacitif *ce qui permet l&#8217;utilisation soit du doigt ou d&#8217;un stylet FIN.

Donc l'écran de l'Ipad, capacitif mais *pas* électromagnétique, ne peut fonctionner avec un stylet FIN aussi bien qu'une tablette Samsung Galaxy Note.

Il y a des tentatives (voir liste plus haut) mais elles ne fonctionnent pas sur ce schéma (bluetooth, piles...) et n'ont pas l'air d'égaler les performances de la Galaxy. 

La Galaxy n'est pas la seule à permettre l'utilisation d'un stylet fin grâce à un écran capacitif et éléctromagnétique : il y a par ex les Thinkpad, la Sony Vaio Duo 13, la Motion CL910, l'Asus Vivo Tab ou encore l' Acer aspire r7 et la Surface pro...

Le jour où Apple fabriquera de tels écrans sur ses Ipad on pourra utiliser des stylets fins et dessiner ou mieux écrire sur ces tablettes..

Pourquoi ne le font-ils pas ?

Steve Job n'aimait pas les stylets...

Mais, à mon avis ça ne devrait pas tarder vu la perte des parts de marché qu'engendre forcément une telle idée fixe, d'autant plus que bcp de clients Apple sont interressés par le graphisme...


----------



## cillab (18 Février 2014)

Rollmops a dit:


> Je pense avoir un début de piste
> 
> Il semblerait qu'il faille que l'écran soit à dalles *combinant leffet électromagnétique et capacitif *ce qui permet lutilisation soit du doigt ou dun stylet FIN.
> 
> ...




 te prends  pas le choux pour un stylet les égyptiens en avaient avant samsung


----------



## MrFoulek (19 Février 2014)

Heu.. Tu cogite un peu pour rien la, sinon tu fais comme moi tu vas sur miniinthebox t'as un stylet qui marche niquel sur iPad pour 2


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Février 2014)

Capacitif = électromagnétique...

J'aime beaucoup les abonnés a science et vie...


----------



## Ealdu (19 Février 2014)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Rollmops.

Un stylet fin sur iPad ce serait un vrai grand plus. Moi aussi je l'attend avec impatience. Il est toujours considéré comme un gadget et pourtant! Personnellement je le trouve indispensable et parfait l'usage de la tablette.
Une fois de plus on est pas obligé de s'en servir.


Sachez également que le stylet des galaxy note est plus qu'un stylet avec de nombreuses fonctions: capture d'écran, découpage de photo, texte, racoursis.....


Apple a le plus grand choix de logiciels, une tablette remarcable et il se prive de de l'absolu en oubliant le stylet.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Février 2014)

C'est certains qu'avec le stylet, Apple aurait enfin la machine a retourner dans le passé, mais uniquement vers les années 90... 

Mais ça serait déjà un début...


----------



## Ealdu (25 Février 2014)

Je ne vois pas en quoi vouloir utiliser un stylet est une régression, bien au contraire!

Si vous ne savez ni écrire ni dessiner, personne ne vous en impose son usage! Mais ne commenter pas bêtement ce qui ne vous concerne pas!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2014)

J'ai longtemps été utilisateur de Palm pilote... Qu'est ce que je suis heureux  depuis que l'on peut tout faire des doigts...

J'aimerai connaître l'application qui nécessiterait un stylet... Je ne voit vraiment pas ce qui justifierai ce voyage dans le passé


----------



## r e m y (25 Février 2014)

En même temps la révolution digitale ne serait pas complète si on ne faisait pas tout avec ses doigts!


----------



## Ealdu (25 Février 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai longtemps été utilisateur de Palm pilote... Qu'est ce que je suis heureux  depuis que l'on peut tout faire des doigts...
> 
> J'aimerai connaître l'application qui nécessiterait un stylet... Je ne voit vraiment pas ce qui justifierai ce voyage dans le passé







Pourquoi stylet=passé?   Écrire à la main est toujours d'actualité, et que l'on soit sur papier physique ou numérique le stylo/stylet est toujours d'usage et ne relève pas du passé.


Prendre des notes en réunion ou en cours, et je parle bien dans un but "professionnelle", avec simplement son doigt est long, imprécis, fastidieux et nécessite des pages et des pages ... 
Donc  je dirai pour te répondre toutes les applications de note: note plus, note taker, penultimate, bamboo paper, paper, noteledge, Upad etc etc etc .... 


Réaliser un dessin précis, détaillé est plus agréable avec un stylet dans les mains.... Donc je dirai également toutes les applications de dessin: sketchbook, pen & ink, colored pencil, brushes, auryn ink, procreate etc etc etc....


Moi je ne cherche pas à te faire utiliser un stylet et je comprend que tu n'en souhaites plus si tu n'en a pas l'usage. Mais pourquoi tant d'agressivité envers ceux qui en ont besoin, car je considère le stylet comme un accessoire indispensable, me servant de mon iPad professionnellement.
D'ailleurs beaucoup d'applications maintenant proposent leur propre stylet!


J'ai également utilisé pendant des année le palm et j'ai quitté mon TX pour un iPhone, et il faut bien reconnaître que prendre une note sur un iPhone est vraiment pas pratique du tout avec son gros doigt sur un si petit écran, le stylet se justifie même s'il n'est pas indispensable ni obligatoire.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2014)

J'essaie simplement de comprendre...

Je n'ai aucun soucis a taper sur mon iphone, et en réunion je prend les notes sur ipad... 

Pour le dessin, je pense qu'une tablette graphique l'ensemble beaucoup plus précise, et permet de travailler sur écran calibre...


----------



## Ealdu (25 Février 2014)

Avec un clavier c'est différent, là, je parle de notes manuscrites longues avec dessin, croquis, couleur....

Pour le dessin tu as raison pour la tablette graphique mais elle nécessite une table un ordinateur.
En mobilité l'iPad et un stylet et tu as le carnet idéal pour esquisser, dessiner, n'importe où. Et grâce au différent logiciel tu peux travailler en l'avis, aquarelle, encre de Chine, peinture.... Une grande liberté de mouvement.


Franchement le stylet est indispensable pour la rapidité et la "propreté" du travail.
On retrouve les même geste que sur le papier avec la puissance de l'ordi derrière!


Mais une fois de plus il n'est pas indispensable et on est pas obliger de choisir de toujours travailler avec le stylet ou le doigt.


----------

